# Fingerprints on new soap!



## candice19 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm not sure if you can get it shiny again.. but I just take a paper towel and swipe across the entire bar to at least get it uniform again.


----------



## Mandarin (Oct 22, 2009)

I use a very. very slightly moistened cloth.  Works great!


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Oct 22, 2009)

I spritz with the Alcohol spray


----------



## topcat (Oct 22, 2009)

Me too - I spray with isopropyl alcohol and the prints dissolve.

Tanya


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 23, 2009)

Alcohol spray, or a quick shot with the hairdryer.  (The hairdryer also works to even out the tops of lipbalms)


----------



## topcat (Oct 23, 2009)

Excellent tip SilverMaple, thanks!


----------

